# MKII in NYC "Kingston Preview"



## Recht

Last Saturday Bill Yao introduced the MKII Kingston to a group of avid watch aficionados at the Rodeo Bar in New York city. The Kingston is absolutely stunning in person. I attempted to photograph the event but my pictures do not do this fine piece justice. I am certainly glad to have seen it in person and am very excited to be a "Plank Owner" of the Kingston. I also had the opportunity to examine the LRRP, and the TR and to see the latest MKII "secret project". Bill has some great things going on!
It is always great to see some friends, make new ones and see all these awesome watches in one place. Thanks to Bill, and Adam for organizing this fine event.
So here are some pictures. I will update with more in a day or so. Enjoy.


----------



## Recht




----------



## Recht




----------



## Recht




----------



## Recht




----------



## Peahi

Stunning!!!....wow, Bill has done it again.

Thanks for sharing the spectacular photos|> 
Was there a line of people waiting to try one on?



Recht said:


>


----------



## k7lro

.


----------



## siggy

Thankyou for your efforts Recht,

That dial printing looks so crisp, such good quality.
Things just keep getting better and better.

regards

siggy


----------



## Reintitan

GILT all the way. Bill you have done it. Gloss-gilt dial to perfection. The anticipation is killing me.



Recht said:


>


----------



## Galpo

Wonderful shots, thanks! 

The macro shots on the dial shows how super quality that watch is,
and it's very impressive.

It's will be very hard to decide on the dial (date or no date), 
hands (silver or gilt) and bezel (red rectangle or not).

Galpo


----------



## siggy

Galpo said:


> Wonderful shots, thanks!
> 
> The macro shots on the dial shows how super quality that watch is,
> and it's very impressive.
> 
> It's will be very hard to decide on the dial (date or no date),
> hands (silver or gilt) and bezel (red rectangle or not).
> 
> Galpo


Yep, I'm so glad I'm in as a plank owner but now what difficult choices to make on the dial and bezel options.

I'm definitely getting the gilt dials, no question about that but BGW9 or C3?

I didn't want the C3 dial before because I don't think that slightly green tinted colour would look right but in the pics it doesn't look green at all. This is probably just due to the strong lighting and the colour being bleached out in the pics but I'm not sure.

Can anyone who was at the meet give there opinion on what the colour looks like in real life, when the light is not so strong?

It's a great problem to have though, I'm happy to be in a position where I have that choice to make :-d

regards

siggy


----------



## teeritz

You know, gang, I've been coming to the MKII forums to look at the progress of the Kingston over the last few months and I have to say the watch is absolutely stunning...but y'all already know that. 
Bill, a superlative effort! 
I hope I can snag one of the final 100 when they're up for sale. 
Great job!


----------



## davec

Great stuff Dan, :-!

kicking myself for not jumping on board the first plank.


----------



## giosdad

Awesome pictures especially since I know the conditions you had. Thanks for saving the rest of us with these shots. (By the way what camera do you have?)

It is down to the lume color and bezel combo for me as the gloss gilt dial is a must for my watch. 

From memory the C3 lume did not seem to have as strong of a green tint in person. Originally, the Bluish BGW9 was a must for me now I am not so sure. I charged both of them a UV Flashlight. The C3 had a greenish yellow glow. It did not look out of place on the gilt dial. THe BGW9 did not glow as bright, though it looked to remain consistent for the time I was holding it. The BGW9 has a bluish white glow to it which would also look fine with the gilt dial. Tough decision.


----------



## sunster

Thanks for these pictures. It really is great to see real life pics of this watch. 
Again the gilt dial is a must...gilt hands as well? I can't quite make the distinction between the gilt and non gilt hands in those pics.
Going by the vintage rolex pics, I'm tempted to go for the red triangle bezel.

Again any views from those that were there would be appreciated. 
When will the 'official pics with bracelet be posted?

It's a pity for the rest of us who couldn't be there that those present know about the 'secret project' that the rest of us are in the dark about


----------



## baybombers

Great pics considering the conditions. Nice profile showing the domed crystal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rmasso

Recht said:


>


Recht,
Stunning photography for the conditions described. :-!

I think I might have to jump into the general KINGSTON ordering and get me the matte dial with date version as well... Am 2nd stage pre-order now, but I think I must have one of each as shown above! Absolutely stunning timepieces!

Best Regards,
Richard


----------



## giosdad

rmasso said:


> Recht,
> Stunning photography for the conditions described. :-!
> 
> I think I might have to jump into the general KINGSTON ordering and get me the matte dial with date version as well... Am 2nd stage pre-order now, but I think I must have one of each as shown above! Absolutely stunning timepieces!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Richard


Not a bad idea as deciding on which one to buy with my plank order might be tortuous. o|


----------



## rmasso

giosdad said:


> Not a bad idea as deciding on which one to buy with my plank order might be tortuous. o|


I agree! Earlier in another post I had made a suggestion to Bill, I even sent him an email, but i would be curious of your opinion and anyone's opinion in the forum of the following idea which I posted of before:

==================================================
What would everyone think of releasing the matte non-gilt dial as a general/standard MKII model?

Perhaps to differentiate it from the Limited Edition Kingston the following could be changed:


Modify the case by adding crown guards
Offer it only with a standard sub-mariner bezel, like the red triangle Kingston version but with no red triangle.
Do not use the same crown as the Kingston but one similar to the LRRP
Perhaps remove the name KINGSTON from the dial.
Possibly use the 2892 movement like on the LRRP MILSUB
Change the riveted bracelet to a standard Sub bracelet but keep it at 20mm Lugs.
Keep the case size at 40mm, there are plenty of larger watches out there.
I welcome anyone's thoughts on this. I think those are sufficient changes to differentiate it from the limited edition Kingston. I personally think this would be a fine addition to the standard MKII line without being too close to the Limited Edition Kingston.

It would be similar to the Stingray vs. the Tornek Rayville. One is limited the other is a standard model.

I know a lot of people have been clamoring for the KINGSTON and this would give them the ability to buy something very similar without taking away any appeal from the limited edition Kingston 300. I for one would definitely buy the above mentioned piece as modified, even if the cost was the same as the LRRP MILSUB. I truly think this is a classic design and an homage to the vintage submariners with the larger luminescent dials. I think it would make a superb addition to the MKII line.
==================================================

I just think that version would be very, very reminiscent of the 5513 (I believe it was a 5513) that Roger Moore wore in "Live And Let Die". Now I know we can all use an homage of that as well!

And if not, I guess I will just make an attempt to buy two Kingston's and get one optioned with the matte dial, date, silver hands, white lume, and red triangle bezel, as shown in the image..... :-!

Best Regards,
Richard


----------



## Thieuster

After seeing all these pics, things have become easier for me! I knew what I wanted from the beginning! Gilt! Gilt hands and dial, completed with the red triangle bezel. Now, after seeing the gilt dial with the gilt MKII and Kingston words, I'm even more convinced!! I'm not sure about the lumen, though. I kind of like the lumen that's on the gilt dial. Now, my only problem is... what to choose for my spare dial... 

Menno


----------



## stockae92

that looks absolutely fantastic |>


----------



## Recht

A few more...


----------



## Recht

The Tornek-Rayville MKII


----------



## rmasso

Phenomenal, the more and more pics I see I just think I need to get two, one each like the ones you posted. No need to search any further.

Best Regards and thank you for posting!
Richard


----------



## rmasso

While your at it, can you post some pics of the Milsub as well please?


----------



## Recht

rmasso said:


> While your at it, can you post some pics of the Milsub as well please?


----------



## Yao

Nicely done Dan. Those were really tough conditions to photograph watches.


----------



## Recht

Yao said:


> Nicely done Dan. Those were really tough conditions to photograph watches.


 Thanks Bill. I wish they were better but the lighting was difficult. For those not there perhaps I should describe the conditions. It was a grey rainy day, we were on the upper floor of the bar which had skylights above us, large windows to one side and spot lighting overhead. So the natural light was poor and the spot lights were giving too much reflection. I am not a great photographer to start with and then add the excitement of the event causing shaking hands...Well the pictures seemed to get better after a few pints. I should have brought a tri-pod, perhaps next time, and maybe wipe the fingerprints and smudges off too.The camera is a Cannon Elph for those who asked. Thanks to all for the kind words about the pics. I will put a few more up as I weed through them.


----------



## Recht




----------



## rmasso

Recht said:


> Thanks Bill. I wish they were better but the lighting was difficult. For those not there perhaps I should describe the conditions. It was a grey rainy day, we were on the upper floor of the bar which had skylights above us, large windows to one side and spot lighting overhead. So the natural light was poor and the spot lights were giving too much reflection. I am not a great photographer to start with and then add the excitement of the event causing shaking hands...Well the pictures seemed to get better after a few pints. I should have brought a tri-pod, perhaps next time, and maybe wipe the fingerprints and smudges off too.The camera is a Cannon Elph for those who asked. Thanks to all for the kind words about the pics. I will put a few more up as I weed through them.


Recht, the way I look at it, these photos are the way the two watches might naturally look on my wrist. If I were in a similar restaurant having a glass of wine or a few pints, the lighting would be similar and that is how I would see the watch in every day circumstances in those conditions.

The fact that the photos look great and the watch looks great tells me that when we see the studio quality photography from Bill, we should all be very blown away.

In the end though, daily circumstances and how the watch looks on the wrist will not look like studio quality photography. But those two timepieces are an eye full.....

Best,
Rich


----------



## sunster

Thanks for the added pics. We're getting a better idea of what the dials, bezels and hands are looking like


----------



## ntr

Thanks for the pics! It' gorgeous...

Any feedback regarding the various lumes/dials are more than welcome

Regarding Richard's question/suggestion, i.e.



rmasso said:


> I agree! Earlier in another post I had made a suggestion to Bill, I even sent him an email, but i would be curious of your opinion and anyone's opinion in the forum of the following idea which I posted of before:
> 
> What would everyone think of releasing the matte non-gilt dial as a general/standard MKII model?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Richard


I feel there is a place for a non LE Kingston that could accomodate both those who want the Kingston to remain LE and those who are already ready to buy a second one in order to have both a gilt and non gilt dial.

I see two tracks

1) Easier for Bill
A version that would be an homage to earlier milsubs (Kingston with matt non gilt dial.. and white bezel..) rather than to the watch worn by Bond/Connery in Dr No. Since developments have already been made for the Kingston, it should not be too hard to reproduce.. the name could be erased or changed into Nassau for instance (the 2nd popular name as far as I remember), the bracelet standard oyster... We would have two watches that would be close and clearly different at the same time..

2) Harder for bill
An inspiration of 5513 (with pointed crownguards?)

Actually, I believe there could be a market for such a watch because

even though there are opportunities offered to customize sublikes (Bill offers some), I feel the quality of its products would be higher and, should there be new developments, an improvement regarding the thickness of the bezel or the crownguards could be made to have something more like the original
the LRRP/MILSUB, whatever the quality.. imho, is more a modern inspiration of the 5517, closer in some respects of the latest sub date (larger and thicker case and lugs, flatter saphire) than of an homage as the Kingston
a lot of people fancy the 5513 but more and more, as far as I know, are reluctant to use it as a dealy wearer in all conditions (swimming, sporting) due to aging models and higher difficulties to keep them in "original" condition and fully serviced
my 2 cents

Best regards,

NTR


----------



## rmasso

ntr said:


> Thanks for the pics! It' gorgeous...
> 
> Any feedback regarding the various lumes/dials are more than welcome
> 
> Regarding Richard's question/suggestion, i.e.
> 
> I feel there is a place for a non LE Kingston that could accomodate both those who want the Kingston to remain LE and those who are already ready to buy a second one in order to have both a gilt and non gilt dial.
> 
> I see two tracks
> 
> 1) Easier for Bill
> A version that would be an homage to earlier milsubs (Kingston with matt non gilt dial.. and white bezel..) rather than to the watch worn by Bond/Connery in Dr No. Since developments have already been made for the Kingston, it should not be too hard to reproduce.. the name could be erased or changed into Nassau for instance (the 2nd popular name as far as I remember), the bracelet standard oyster... We would have two watches that would be close and clearly different at the same time..
> 
> 2) Harder for bill
> An inspiration of 5513 (with pointed crownguards?)
> 
> Actually, I believe there could be a market for such a watch because
> 
> even though there are opportunities offered to customize sublikes (Bill offers some), I feel the quality of its products would be higher and, should there be new developments, an improvement regarding the thickness of the bezel or the crownguards could be made to have something more like the original
> the LRRP/MILSUB, whatever the quality.. imho, is more a modern inspiration of the 5517, closer in some respects of the latest sub date (larger and thicker case and lugs, flatter saphire) than of an homage as the Kingston
> a lot of people fancy the 5513 but more and more, as far as I know, are reluctant to use it as a dealy wearer in all conditions (swimming, sporting) due to aging models and higher difficulties to keep them in "original" condition and fully serviced
> my 2 cents
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> NTR


Thanks for your response NTR. I welcome anyone else's feedback as well.

Your two ideas above are very good. The first one would be the easiest and qiuckest for Bill and I do feel it would keep the LE Kingston, still limited, but also allowing others to own one if they missed the first three hundred and also allowing people like myself, who want to buy a second Kingston to buy the non LE version as a second one instead of competing with the remaining 100 general order KINGSTON's and reducing the supply for those who have not had a chance to get one at all.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## buckman

yeehaw!!! |> now all we need is a pic of one on a bracelet and everyone here will be REALLY chomping at the bit...


----------



## ntr

rmasso said:


> Thanks for your response NTR. I welcome anyone else's feedback as well.
> 
> Your two ideas above are very good. The first one would be the easiest and qiuckest for Bill and I do feel it would keep the LE Kingston, still limited, but also allowing others to own one if they missed the first three hundred and also allowing people like myself, who want to buy a second Kingston to buy the non LE version as a second one instead of competing with the remaining 100 general order KINGSTON's and reducing the supply for those who have not had a chance to get one at all.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


I feel the folowing pic might be close to what the 1st solution could be



Regarding the 2nd solution, who knows, that might be Bill's projetc that is to be disclosed soon :roll:


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

I like that as the non-LE myself. I have to ration my MK II-s though, if I commit to too many then I have to lay off the others. Sort of like a kid with TWO candy stores to go to, and only so much allowance. ;-)


----------



## rmasso

ntr said:


> I feel the folowing pic might be close to what the 1st solution could be
> 
> Regarding the 2nd solution, who knows, that might be Bill's projetc that is to be disclosed soon :roll:


Man that is a beauty. What model is that? Perfect!

Richard


----------



## finch

btw any dlc pics ;-)

not a gilt fan but this one rockzz,

cheers


----------



## GarageBoy

Got a few more pics here
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/roofdweller49/WIS 10-24 Meet/ (yeah I know the date is wrong)


----------



## sunster

Great pics of the watches. Thanks for posting. Love the side by side pic with the mil sub

BTW what's the story with the matt/ non gold gilt dial? I thought the gilt dial only came in the Kingston (I didn't know that the dial was part of the options)
As mentioned before I look forward to seeing the watch with the bracelet.


----------



## Zidane

teeritz said:


> You know, gang, I've been coming to the MKII forums to look at the progress of the Kingston over the last few months and I have to say the watch is absolutely stunning...but y'all already know that.
> Bill, a superlative effort!
> I hope I can snag one of the final 100 when they're up for sale.
> Great job!


Me too! 
Great work Bill.:-!


----------



## Beau8

Fantastic looking pieces~Lots of nice combos! ;-)


----------



## 1414DW6100

Wow, I *really* like these!


----------



## Rafael_T

*****, men, I had not seen these pics until today.*

Can't wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!:-!:-!:-!

Stunning, Bill, just stunning!
Rafael T


----------



## oxford_guy

Wow! These look stunning! It seems I've missed both of the pre-orders (dammit!), I was thinking of getting a milsub-style LRRP (with date), but I love the matte dial with date and red triangle version of the Kingston, will this be available as an option when general ordering opens? Thanks


----------



## oxford_guy

BTW does anyone know where you can buy these style "bond" straps separately (for 22mmm lugs)? One of these would go nicely with my Steinhart Ocean-1 Vintage Red, whilst I'm waiting on a Mk.II Kingston or LRRP milisub (still trying to decide which direction to go in...) Thanks!


----------



## rmasso

Yes it will. I asked the same question previously & both a forum member & bill confirmed.


----------



## oxford_guy

rmasso said:


> Yes it will. I asked the same question previously & both a forum member & bill confirmed.


Great, I love the look of vintage subs, want the date function...


----------



## obie

oxford_guy said:


> BTW does anyone know where you can buy these style "bond" straps separately (for 22mmm lugs)? One of these would go nicely with my Steinhart Ocean-1 Vintage Red, whilst I'm waiting on a Mk.II Kingston or LRRP milisub (still trying to decide which direction to go in...) Thanks!


They are all over the sales corner and ebay.... Google Bond strap and you'll get your sources.


----------



## Plissken

They look fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Artonthewrist

Back to the top for more teasing.:-!


----------



## Farrell

Artonthewrist said:


> Back to the top for more teasing.:-!


Cheers man, I can't believe I missed this the first time around.

Not fussed bou the gilt dial, it'll never go on mine. Date for def and looks sweeeeet as


----------



## J_Hack

Not a big fan of gilt dials, but on the Kingston it looks very nice. Amazing job.


----------



## 66Cooper

Any chances of another get together like this one going on?


----------



## sunster

Just had another look through this thread. The pictures are awesome thanks


----------



## Thieuster

sunster said:


> Just had another look through this thread. The pictures are awesome thanks


You're right. Therefore, I copy - pasted the pic in this posting. Let's face it, it's the most up-to-date pic we have!










What's more: I included the Kingston in the line up below. As a result, I've received two separate PMs from forum members asking me if I wanted to sell my Kingston... As a result, I'll edit my signature line!

Menno


----------



## cpotters

66Cooper said:


> Any chances of another get together like this one going on?


If you follow the thread labeled "MKII/Dive Watch GTG in Suburban Philly???" it looks like a get together is brewed up for King of Prussia, PA (just outside of Philadelpia). Its just under 2 hrs from NYC, and Bill may be making an appearance. If he does, I'm sure a Kingston would be attending also.


----------



## gshock82

Could you or someone please tell me what type of lume is on the guilt dial? C3?


----------



## Quartersawn

gshock82 said:


> Could you or someone please tell me what type of lume is on the guilt dial? C3?


You can get C3 or BGW9 on the gilt dial.


----------



## gshock82

merci beaucoup


----------



## Crispy B

I'll take one(1), just one on the GO. I'm not greedy;-)


----------

